# X-Trac versus Sno Hog



## Garandman (Jan 24, 2014)

Anyone compare the X-Trac to the Sno Hog?

My Ariens 1124 Pro has 4.80x8 Sno Hogs. The machine will blow enough snow to make itself a submarine:









BUT - I often lose traction, especially the case when I have engaged the differential rather than lock the wheels. I can't go wider because they are as wide as the bucket. 









So I'm wondering how much better X-Tracs might work.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

I also have Sno Hog's on an Ariens 8525 (924118) and wonder if X-Trac's would be better on my steep drive?


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

I have 2 Ariens machines: One with Hawgs (6-24) and one with X-tracks (11-32). X-tracks have wider profile...I give them the edge....but would not spend $$'s to replace a set of Hawgs.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I vote X-Trac. They have the edge in traction. If currently have sno-hogs on.. use them until wore out. Both get the job done.. but If need new tires I'd consider X-trac's. Most tires last years before needing replaced.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Garandman (Jan 24, 2014)

This machine is a 2003 or 2004 and the Sno Hogs have no noticeable wear. But I could probably sell them used and recoup some of the replacement cost.

I used a Troy Bilt a couple of weeks ago and while most of the machine was unimpressive, it had wide X-Trac pattern tires and they had noticeably better traction.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Just my two cents: I replaced my original Goodyear tires on my 1971 Ariens in 2009 with the X-Tracs. I was lucky enough to try my neighbors 2000 Ariens that have the Snow Hogs. I personally didn't like the Snow Hogs because they made the machine bounce and hop. To me, that was pretty annoying and I didn't care for it at all. The X-Tracs grip very well and roll with no hopping or bouncing feel.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Switched all of my machines to X Tracs and wouldn't go back to the a Snow Hogs. Smoother operation on hard surfaces and awesome traction.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If you just want traction in varying conditions, what about chains? 

No rubber tire by itself, no matter how well-designed, will grip on ice. 

I used chains on my locked-axle MTD. And again on both my differential-equipped Ariens (Sno-Hogs on all), now I like them even more. I still get great traction (my driveway has an incline), but I don't have to drag anything at the end of a pass. 

If you have a differential, I don't see a whole lot of downside to chains. And I also used them for years without a differential.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

I've had chains before and didn't like the bumpy ride on hard surfaces like asphalt when transporting the machine. I guess I'm lucky that I don't have traction issues with tires alone.


----------



## Garandman (Jan 24, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> If you just want traction in varying conditions, what about chains?


I had them on my old machines. Which is why I have Sno Hogs now.....

On the 1970 Ariens I restored I was able to put some wider tires on. There is a 6.5" wide X-Trac that would be just barely wider than the bucket, so maybe that will work.


----------



## Garandman (Jan 24, 2014)

Ordered two 4.80 x 8 X-Trac off eBay today for $20 each plus shipping.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

sounds like a bargain on the tires.. You'll like them. If mounting yourself they can be a bear sometimes. I use too do them that way but found out taking them in with my old wheels off and letting a tire shop do them was well worth the extra money. You can ruin a new tire if you aren't careful, or it is stubborn and you are using the wrong tools and/or wrong approach. Enjoy your new tires!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I've never done blower tires, but I've worked on lawn tractor tires. 

I had trouble getting the beads to seat, so I could inflate them. I finally read a trick to wrap a ratchet strap around the tire, along the center of the tread. Crank the strap down tight, and it spreads the sidewalls apart, so they seat against the rim. That let me start putting air in them, then I gradually loosened the ratchet strap. 

If you have an air compressor, being able to inflate them really fast can help puff them out, and seat the beads. 

Sounds like a good deal on the tires!


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

soo whos got chains on what tires?? I`ve got turf tires (16*6.5 on 8in rim) with chains.. most times it gives plenty of bite.. but if I wanted to dig into a snowbank thats been sitting there.. then traction becomes insuffficient to make the augers really bite


----------

